# Flatop grill turns black



## theoutslider (Dec 30, 2013)

I purchased a flat top grill and after lighting the grill and the grill sits for a while with out cooking anything on it, it turns black.

When I do cook on it during my rush it becomes caked and hard to clean to get a good sear on the meat. It more or less steams the meat.

Is this because of the type of metal the flat top is made of? What can I do to prevent  it from turning.

I clean it with grill cleaner and a scrubby as directed by the manufacturer.


----------



## jimmy lauria26 (Aug 24, 2013)

when the grill is turned on and sits w/o cooking the grill will reach the temp it is set on and sometimes exceed that setting therefore darkening the surface of the grill. When not in use I usually tell my cooks to turn down the temp until 15-20 mins to service. If you season your grill at night when closing by applying a small coat of oil to the surface and then the next day prior to fireing it up it will make it easier to clean the residue off during srvice


----------



## seabeecook (Aug 23, 2008)

theoutslider said:


> I purchased a flat top grill and after lighting the grill and the grill sits for a while with out cooking anything on it, it turns black.
> 
> When I do cook on it during my rush it becomes caked and hard to clean to get a good sear on the meat. It more or less steams the meat.
> 
> ...


I personally stay away from chemical cleaners on the griddle. This summer, we rented the camp to a private group during our mid-summer break. They cleaned our grill with a chemical product. The next week I struggled with a sticking griddle surface as we fed our largest group of the summer (over 300). It took a week to recondition the griddle using oil and grill brick/screen only. Never again will I allow a rental group to clean the griddle with anything but the old way.


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

What type of grill? Post the model and brand. The discoloration sounds somewhat normal for a griddle not in use, if the surface is very clean, smooth, polished, seasoned and wiped this won't happen though.

The problem you are having with the poor sear sounds like its a thin plate on the grill. There's not much that can be done about that. They make rapid recovery grills that will solve this, or grills that have an inch thick plate that retains heat better, but even these have their limits.


----------



## kweedon (Jul 12, 2013)

SeabeeCook said:


> theoutslider said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased a flat top grill and after lighting the grill and the grill sits for a while with out cooking anything on it, it turns black.
> ...


I also do not use the chemical cleaners. nothing beats a good old fashioned grill brick. If you want to use something to help clean i use black coffee or distilled vinegar. Both work well. Just got to use some elbow grease too. and Ihave always seasoned my flat tops in the opening and closing procedures. My line cooks are also required to clean the grill at the end of their shifts.


----------



## jgraeff1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Honestly vinegar works the best. While it's still hot then water it'll look brand new.


----------

